# Rxreliefcard??



## Doc

I received an unsolicited Rxreliefcard in the mail the other day. It claims to cost me nothing but will save me big $$ on prescriptions. I'm always skeptical of getting something for free or a big discount. So has anyone else gotten a card and actually used it? I do not plan to use the card at this point but wonder about others experiences with Rxreliefcard. 

A little digging shows that Rxrelief is owned by Health Care Alliance, which is owned SCRIPT RELIEF LLC which is partially owned by Catalyst Health Solutions, Inc (CHSI).  Why would they send me a card at no cost that will save me money on prescriptions?


----------



## joec

I avoid the drug insurance companies like the plague personally even on Medicare. I simply insist on generic when I'm given a prescription and usually pay about $4. When I signed up for medicare though I added a pretty good plan to cover what it didn't I didn't add the drug part. Now I might if I had a set drug I had to use but don't since those prescribed are pretty much short term so even if not generic I gain little from them and most actually cost me more than if I just bought them outright.


----------



## loboloco

Doc, some of those are basically worthless but others are for real.  i have used ne or two that saved me money.  If not covered by drug purchase insurance is what most of them are for. it seems the pharmaceutical companies have to maintain a fund for assisting those who can't afford their medications or have no insurance.  another one of those beautiful government mandates don't you know.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I received an unsolicited Rxreliefcard in the mail the other day. It claims to cost me nothing but will save me big $$ on prescriptions. I'm always skeptical of getting something for free or a big discount. So has anyone else gotten a card and actually used it? I do not plan to use the card at this point but wonder about others experiences with Rxreliefcard.
> 
> A little digging shows that Rxrelief is owned by Health Care Alliance, which is owned SCRIPT RELIEF LLC which is partially owned by Catalyst Health Solutions, Inc (CHSI).  Why would they send me a card at no cost that will save me money on prescriptions?


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111125235251AAqUhIs
http://militarygear.com/asp/2011/09/22/triwest-healthcare-alliance-screws-troops/


----------



## rugerman

Basically they are a discount card that works to reduce the price of drugs. They help if the drug is not covered by insurance but the best savings is with the cheaper generic drugs. You might do better by checking around at the local pharmacies and getting a price on the drug and buying from the store that gives the cheapest price. But you need to check on each prescription because price will vary on each one and you might have to have prescriptions filled at several different places for the best price. If you have insurance that covers your drugs they should cost the same no matter where you go.


----------

